# Best bicycle bra



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

No, not that kind  

I'm looking for the best one of these:

<img src="https://www.cbike.com/ProductImages/travelcases/scicon_bike-defender.jpg"/>

The one pictured is what I have found so far. 

Has anyone used this one? Do you like it? Is there one that is a lot better? 

Thanks!


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Scicon is the best, I'm still using one from 9 years ago, it's worn, but still works.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Bra or Bro?


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

That's more like a bro, bra.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of the drag created by that stuff so I use packing wrap. Basically tough plastic wrap on a handheld doo-dad that makes it quick and easy to slap on your bike. I use it on longer drives to races. 









Amazon.com: LePage's USPS Single Stretch Wrap, 5 x 1000 Feet (82902): Office Products


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, that's a great idea! Thanks! 



locustfist said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the drag created by that stuff so I use packing wrap. Basically tough plastic wrap on a handheld doo-dad that makes it quick and easy to slap on your bike. I use it on longer drives to races.
> 
> Amazon.com: LePage's USPS Single Stretch Wrap, 5 x 1000 Feet (82902): Office Products


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I got some from performance a few years ago for a cross country trip. I took them off about half way because they cut my MPG dramatically. My forester gets 26mpg with the bras on 2 bikes I was down to 13 or 14mpg.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I always wondered about the additional forces that those windwings put on the bike and the mounts, especially the fork mount. They are So un-aero!

I feel that my bike would fall off the rack at high speeds.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

On this topic... does anyone make a bra (or bro) for the crank/drive train? I just put on an SRM. Last week, we were all packed up to leave the hotel for the 7 hour drive home - in the rain. I sat there under the cover in front of the hotel. My wife said "What?" I said "Hang on..."

I took the bike off the roof (bra and all), broke it down and put it in the back (glad the Land Cruiser had room!)

I know the SRM is sealed well... but 70+ mph driving rain... for hours... If nothing else, it'd be good peace of mind. 

Back to the OP's Q: I use the XPORT from Performance, it's held up great for thousands of miles. And regarding MPG, I think it helped drop my MPG down to 15 on the highway... from 16


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Semi-related question:

Does anyone mount their bike on the roof rear wheel forward? I don't know why, but it just seems it might be better that way.

Any reason not to do it?

Stupid?

I just got my first car top carrier. I usually put the bike in the back of the car (w/ fork mounts in the Suburban or just lying down in the Subaru), and I also have a tray-type hitch carrier. But I now have the roof carrier for overflow and when I can't squeeze it in the Subaru. Have never used it, so I'm just wondering what people do.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Carbon bikes should only be mounted facing forward. The lay up of the carbon is not designed to take the wind load of going backwards. 

Okay, kidding. My roof rack holds 4 - two forward, two backward. 
- 1 bike = facing forward
- 2 bikes = both facing forward
- 3 = 2 forward; 1 backward
- 4 = 2 and 2. 

There's NO rational reason to NOT carry a bike backwards. It just shouldn't be done. It's bad mojo for the bike. It "wants" to go forward. You hold it back - limited to 20+ mph. This is the one time it gets to soar. Don't make it do it backwards.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

My bike told me the same thing. So I slapped it. Now it shuts up and just looks at me with an attitude.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I call BS on a 50% reduction in fuel economy! There is no way that's possible. I also happen to haul my bikes on a Forester, there is minimal decline in economy with the bikes on the roof, clad in their bras. It's unbelievable some of the information posted on the interwebs.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I had one that I bought from Performance and for in town or across town traveling it was good but when I drove cross country from Austin, TX to Tampa, FL the thing shredded to pieces. I had a guy in an LBS tell me that would happen but I didn't want to go cross country with my bike on top of my car unprotected.

The same guy told me that whenever he has to go long distances with his bike he uses plastic grocery store or Hefty trash bags and duct tape to cover the critical areas of his bike like the shifters, saddle, crank, etc. I tried it once and while it looked silly it seemed to work.

Another option is the Naugahyde full bike covers that are sold through ads in Bicycling and other bike magazines.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

what's the purpose of that thing ?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have one from Coloradocyclist I don't use and never did use so its new. If interested PM me. 

Colorado Cyclist Handlebar Bra


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

T0mi said:


> what's the purpose of that thing ?


collecting bugs at 70mph in the shifters, on the frame... not the best way to start that next ride.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

OK - reviving this thread.

I recently got a complete Nakima roofrack for my Caravan. Any "disadvantages" or things I should consider about transporting bikes on the roof? I live out of town quite a bit so I do a lot of highway driving. I thought of using a bike bra until I read the fuel economy issue. Never thought about "bugs". Does carrying an unshielded bike on a roof hurt its shine/gloss?


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

It's fine, just don't forget its up there and try to drive under something without proper clearance.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

I can totally imagine myself forgetting about it on the first few drives. Will definitely make efforts to remember they're there...


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

OldZaskar said:


> collecting bugs at 70mph in the shifters, on the frame... not the best way to start that next ride.



Protein for the longer rides. They are low fat too


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

armstrong said:


> I can totally imagine myself forgetting about it on the first few drives. Will definitely make efforts to remember they're there...


Come on Lance. After all these years - you'd make that rookie mistake?


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

OldZaskar said:


> Come on Lance. After all these years - you'd make that rookie mistake?


Times are tough for him right now, he probably doesn't have any assistants doing those sort of things for him anymore.


----------



## tclaremont (Dec 28, 2013)

Here is my solution. The lid on the trailer is removable. I can lay the bike inside or stand it up. Made the trailer myself.

The trailer weighs 250 lbs so just abo anything can tow it.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok - so I've looked into some product details. It seems I'm looking at the "Scicon Bicycle Defender". Two Qs:

1. Does this specific item work for non-road bikes (i.e. a hybrid) or is there another model I need?

2. There are other related Scicon items, a (1) gear cover, a (2) rear cover. Are these "necessary" in addition to the Bicycle Defender?

As for all the Lance commentaries, you're all correct, it's been a rough last 12 months or so since I appeared on Oprah.


----------

